# Buckeye lake death?



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Saw the dive team and rescue out on the lake. From what I've heard one person is dead and they're looking for a second. I was just wondering if anyone had any info about what exactly happened and to also pray for their families. What an unfortunate accident


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

With that wind and from what i heard "small aluminum boat" mixed with very cold water. The recipe for disaster had all the ingredients. Although terrible i think its safe to say both men lost their lives today. Prayers to their families.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Prayers to those that lost their lives today and to their families. 
Life is so fragile....


----------



## druw900 (Mar 4, 2009)

Very sad news.


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

The news said it happened in 3 feet of water. I wonder what happened for 2 men to drown in 3 feet of water. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Your body shuts down after 7 minutes in water below 50 degrees.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

The guys were out in front of sellers point from what I've heard. That's deeper than 3, closer to 6-7'. When I put the boat in this evening I headed to millersport area bass fishing. On both ways there and back the big ODNR boats with the dual motors were trolling around the point. I'm guessing they were looking on side scan. I read water temps at 42.5 deg. Winds gusted up to 40 mph today as well. It's hard to believe that buckeye is capable of this sometimes.. Prayers to the families!


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Prayers to families!!!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

KWaller said:


> The guys were out in front of sellers point from what I've heard. That's deeper than 3, closer to 6-7'. When I put the boat in this evening I headed to millersport area bass fishing. On both ways there and back the big ODNR boats with the dual motors were trolling around the point. I'm guessing they were looking on side scan. I read water temps at 42.5 deg. Winds gusted up to 40 mph today as well. It's hard to believe that buckeye is capable of this sometimes.. Prayers to the families!


Ive fish sellers point during high winds and promptly left. It is a washing machine in high winds. Dont know why the waves are at they're worse at sellers point.


----------



## Duffman (Mar 29, 2014)

So sad =( things like this remind us to be extra careful


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Was taking inventory of my safety gear preparing for next weeks drop in when I heard this horrible news. 
Really made me pause with sadness. Although it seems likely the thermal got these poor fellas , PFD's could have possibly bought them a little more time.
A harsh reminder for us all to double check our safety gear and the weather.

So so sad , I truly pray for the families and their loss.


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

definitely makes you step back and reevaluatethe situation you're about to put yourself in. Very sad news


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Can't remember where I heard this but in order to be safe with the water temps we have right now .. Between the water temp and air temp must equal 100 Incase of you falling in !!! So sad for the family's


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Prayers, I know Buckeye is shallow but its still dangerous I knew a guy that drown there in the summer time probably 25 years ago now when he fell out of his boat fishing alone.


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

I heard about this today during the hunter education test I was taking. The instructor, an ODNR guy, said two men lost their lives at buckeye lake today. He told us when we first got there around 9am Saturday morning. 

It was cold enough to die of hypothermia very quickly at those early morning temps with or without a PFD.

A terrible tragedy. My thoughts go out to the family and friends of those who lost their lives this morning.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Anybody have any updates on the situation? Is there still another body that hasn't been found?


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

Terrible news... Thoughts go out for the families.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

KWaller said:


> Anybody have any updates on the situation? Is there still another body that hasn't been found?


Still not found...


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

I believe at that particular time, the time of the accident, the wind was strong out of the East. Odd wave patterns on the West end of the lake.


----------



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

Boat safety is something that many, including me have taken for granted from time to time. I know Ill no longer store life jackets under seats where you couldnt get to them if you needed them. When I was an Airborne Ranger they told us the more you jump the closer to crashing and burning you get because having a issue is inevitable. Boat mishaps are the same. You're gonna have one.

The last thing you should do is add alcohol to the scenario. Please don't do it. We as the community of fisherman owe it to ourselves and each other to be safe and reponsible. We need to get to the other guys from the fishing community and watch out for one another. Use the forum to let people know you're going out. Maybe we can bump in to each other out there. My point is that, yes safety begins in our boat but we can keep our eyes and ears ready just in case. For instance, I'm usually at Buckeye Friday and Saturday nights from 8 pm until 2 or 3 am. Im in a white 15 ft fiberglass Gamefisher. We fish from the state park to the west. Im Jay and my fishing bud is Nick. Look for us in the coming weeks.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I sold a 15ft white gamefisher a few yrs back.Inside was grey carpet and grey benches,wells and front deck.Autopilot TM.By chance same boat? 

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

Nope, no carpet for me. They're good fishing boats.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Jayhat said:


> Boat safety is something that many, including me have taken for granted from time to time. I know Ill no longer store life jackets under seats where you couldnt get to them if you needed them. When I was an Airborne Ranger they told us the more you jump the closer to crashing and burning you get because having a issue is inevitable. Boat mishaps are the same. You're gonna have one.
> 
> The last thing you should do is add alcohol to the scenario. Please don't do it. We as the community of fisherman owe it to ourselves and each other to be safe and reponsible. We need to get to the other guys from the fishing community and watch out for one another. Use the forum to let people know you're going out. Maybe we can bump in to each other out there. My point is that, yes safety begins in our boat but we can keep our eyes and ears ready just in case. For instance, I'm usually at Buckeye Friday and Saturday nights from 8 pm until 2 or 3 am. Im in a white 15 ft fiberglass Gamefisher. We fish from the state park to the west. Im Jay and my fishing bud is Nick. Look for us in the coming weeks.


Those are some nice words! I am basically on buckeye all the time, if anyone is ever out there and needs boat help shoot me a PM on here, they come up just like text messages on my phone.


----------



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

Will do. Thats what we need. Are you a Pataskala Waller?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

That's terrible news. I fell out of my boat a few years back in sub 50 degree water and it was like a mule kicked me in the chest. It wasn't all too easy to climb back into my boat especially by myself and soaked wearing multiple layers. Just don't ever think it can't happen to you. Please be careful everyone.


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

just saw that the other body has been found, RIP.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Yep it's on NBC and the other news stations. He was found at 3:30 around sellars point. When I drove by today I saw around 6 boats looking in the area and 2 different helicopters


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Eyewitness reports stating the boat was really low in the water before/during accident. Forgot drain plug? Took a wave over the gunnel? Ack. Not good fellas. Be safe out there!


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I helped the DNR scan for the second victim today. I knew people on the Columbus dive team as well as DNR. I volunteered my boat with side scan and they allowed me to join in. I ran a pattern near the tow path for 5 hours today, Monday. The water was mostly 6 feet deep east of the tow path and around 48 degrees today. Vis was less than a foot. They are still not sure what happened. They could have hit bottom on top of the tow path or took on a wave west of the tow path. The boat ended up on the tow path motor down. The dogs finally picked up the scent 30 minutes after I left. Just wanted to help the family find peace.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice gesture Chopper. 

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

RIP to both victims and may their families find some peace some how. Sad lesson learned is one foot of water or a hundred we all need to be safety conscious and when the good Lord pulls your number I hope we have enjoyed the ride. Prayers to all involved and thanks you to all those who spent their time to bring these men home.


----------



## Big Eye (Feb 16, 2009)

Very sad news,prayers go out to both familys


----------

